# Hoyt Montega or Caribou



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I bought a new Reflex Caribou a few months ago and really like. If you have specific questions I will try to answer them.

Jerry


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

just bought a 07 Caribou so far happy as a pig in the mud


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

Other than the name and differant cut outs in the risers i don't see a big differance. except the hoyt is available with the cam and a half. But for a $300 differance. Just think what you could do with that $300. Treestand, Rangefinder new Binos, arrows, hunting outfit, boots, There are so many things I'd go with the Caribou


----------



## Bootch (Jan 16, 2007)

*Montega*

Got a 29.5 DL Montega about 3 months ago - wheel and half 60#, shoot fingers and this a great bow, recommend them to anyone but if you are a speed freak it probaly ain't for you.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Speed is not one of the Caribous Strong points ether.


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*Draw Length -*

one advantage with the Hoyt version is you can go with wheels, or cams. The wheel version does come in 1/2 inch incriments - and you all know about the cam properties. That being said, I do have the Reflex Caribou - and I do like it - you can mess with the strings/cables to do come minor DL variations - otherwise, you need to swap out the wheels. Shoots just fine, not a speed demon - maybe just a bit of a disadvantage with 3D - unless you can judge unmarked distances PDG.


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

Forget about speed,it don't matter how fast you miss.Just hit what your aiming at.


----------



## buffalo82 (Nov 4, 2007)

*accuracy*

I currently shoot a pse dakota with fingers. (40 ata 7.5 brace height). I was thinking of getting a reflex caribou and am wondering what kind (if any) accuracy improvement you think an average finger shooter would see with a higher quality bow. I general shoot 3 inch groups at 20 yards and feel comfortalbe at that range, but I would like to more my hunting comfort zone out to 30-35 yards. I shoot 70+ pounds so speed is not really a concern. Thank you for any input.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I had an older model Caribou. It was exceedingly slow, and had a ton of hand shock. I mean I have a recurve that was just about as fast.

I hear the newer models are greatly improved. Any feedback from you guys?

What kind of speeds are you getting (arrow weight, draw length, and poundage please)? Do you feel significant hand shock?

Curious.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

heckt said:


> Anybody have any thoughts on buying a Reflex Caribou {under $500 } insted of a Hoyt Montega {under $800 }


......I'd recommend a Hoyt ProTec with XT-3000 limbs, or a few other Hoyts over the Montega or Caribou...I'm thinking real hard about getting a new Hoyt X-7, it's 41" A-T-A..long riser, short limbs, I shot or owned about every good bow that Hoyt has made in the last 5-6 years, including the Pro 38's, and Ultra 38's...The 38 series is everything that their predecessors were, (the UltraTec, and ProTec's), but smoother, a bit quieter, and definately less shock/vibration after the shot...Still just as fast, but better behaved...I am a "Speed Freak"!!..L.O.L....Let-off, and arrow speeds are about the ONLY 2 reasons to shoot a compound bow that I can think of...I am a Hoyt shooter at heart, and have "Dabbled" a bit lately in some of Martin's bows, as well as having owned a Mathews Conquest 3, and Conquest Apex...I'd buy a used Apex before I'd buy a Montega...And keep my Martin Scepter II before I'd buy a Reflex Caribou...Not hacking on anyone's bows, just My 2 cents...Take Care.....Harperman


----------



## NDTerminator (Nov 6, 2006)

I have an 07' Bou' and really like it. Mine is set at 61#@29", I shoot 30" 2413's with a total weight of 525 grains. 

As with all bows, it has it's strong & weak points. I feel the positive outweigh the negative with the Bou'.

Strong points: smooth, quiet, accurate, plenty fast (haven't had a chance to chrono it yet..). generous length makes for nice stable finger bow. I find it very easy to shoot well, no surprises or quirks.

Weak points: heavy, cable guard mounted just above plunger hole really clutters up the sight window and interferes with mounting arrow holder or sight close to the arrow. Grip too small (IMO).

I found that the cable guard/ sight window set up made it impossible to use a sight w/o radically changing my anchor (would have gone from corner of the mouth to under jaw). Doesn't matter, as it shoots great barebow....


----------



## NDTerminator (Nov 6, 2006)

Update on above:

Switched to 30" CX Terminator Hunter Lite 6075s. With 125 grain point and 3-4" vanes, this arrow weighs 485 grains. My Bou' chronos them at 220 FPS/52#KE. Plenty fast and adequate KE for anything this side of big bears. They fly great and are very accurate.

Filled the grip by putting on a Limbsaver Tentacle Wrap. Now it fits like a glove. Wonderfully forgiving and smooth shooting bow...


----------

